# SD40-2 Non Dynamic Brakes



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

I have a USA SD40-2 that I would like to change to a non-dynamic brake version. After looking at it and looking at the Aristo non dyn brake blister for the GP-40 it looks like it would work. Has anyone done this?? I called USA trains to see if a non dynamic brake blister is availble....no go.

Before I cut up a SD40 to do this I wanted to know if this has been done.

Once this is completed I plan to remove the beacon and repaint for the Rock Island.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

It shouldn't be a problem. Only thing is check the width of the shell I don't have a sd40-2 but the gp38 shell is a decent bit wider than the aristo shells. The Usa's remind me of the old HO scale Athearn blue boxes shells to fat took them a while to catch on. The aristo engines are scale width. 
Later Jason


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

I did something similar to a GP38-2, no non-dynamic replacement available either, so I scratchbuilt one out of styrene. It wasn't relly that hard. Here is a photo of the finished product--I just measured the dynamic break blister.










Regards,

Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I just took a quick check. Looks like the Aristo non dynamic casting is the same width as the SD40-2 shell but just a whisker short. There should be plenty of those castings floating around.


----------



## rocketrider (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies......should be easy project.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Dr G on 03/23/2009 2:13 PM


I did something similar to a GP38-2, no non-dynamic replacement available either, so I scratchbuilt one out of styrene. It wasn't relly that hard. Here is a photo of the finished product--I just measured the dynamic break blister.










Regards,

Matt


I'd give anything to see that thing in person. On the right diorama, you wouldn't be able to tell it apart from the real thing.

-Kurt


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Kurt,

Thanks, anytime you are in Fl give me a ring--you are more than welcome at the house (I am in Ft Myers--thats 2 hours south of Tampa). I am working on the layout--when I get some planting done and some buildings I'll shoot more pictures.

Matt


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Any updates on build?


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Posted By Dr G on 03/26/2009 7:11 AM
Thanks, anytime you are in Fl give me a ring--you are more than welcome at the house (I am in Ft Myers--thats 2 hours south of Tampa). I am working on the layout--when I get some planting done and some buildings I'll shoot more pictures.


Sorry to say that I'm down south in Miami, but I'll definitely remember to drop you a line if I find myself on the west coast of FL.


-Kurt


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Kurt, 

You are welcome, but I fear you will have a hard time comming across the state right now--they have Alligator Alley closed for 6 days now due to wild fires in the Everglades. Otherwise Miami is only about 1 1/2 hours from me. Just a note: there is a Sunshine regionn NMRA state convention in Ft Myers the weekend of May 8th. If you are here long enough, I plan on entering the engine in the model contest--its my first contest, we'll see how we do. 

Matt


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

All,
First of all, there IS such a thing as a non-dynamic brake blank for the USAT GP-38-2.
Not so easy to find.
When I got mine, I asked on this forum and I was able to get mine for my non-dynamic brake equipped Milwaukee Road GP-38.
This forum would be the first place I would look.
USAT did NOT make that part available when I was building my unit several years back and to my knowledge if you call them they will tell you there is NO such thing.
BUT, by now they may have some from rejects having been returned.
But you need to specify a NON dynamic brake equipped unit -- I think the NS unit is one.

I have never taken the SD-40-2 appart but if it is anything like the GP-38, there are a couple of screws holding the blank onto the body up around the smoke generator.
A friend has 4 Aristo GP-40s and I was looking at the Non-dynamic blanks and thinking about another conversion involving a SD-40-2 shell.
I did NOT measure the width of the GP-40 vs. the GP-38 so I do not know how much difference there is.
But you have at least two easier options by inquiring on this forum before you have to scratch build the blank.

Good luck on your conversion.

Tom


----------

